# Beautiful day on the G.O.M.



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Found some new fishing buddies and headed south today. We picked away at a few and before we new it the box was near full. Great day on the water w/ calm seas!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great day. I wanted to go but didn't have any help. Ended up on the bay catching white trout; no big ones.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What a nice day, you guys hit a home run, Nice fish!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Way cool guys, thx for sharing!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet, lots of good eats!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats looks like a great time !


----------



## Stegmj (Oct 31, 2018)

*awesome*

thanks for the photos


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

how deep are you all going this time of year? Were you snapper fishing and happened on grouper?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Wolfithius said:


> how deep are you all going this time of year? Were you snapper fishing and happened on grouper?


265' - one guy targeted grouper the other 2 targeting mingos and added a few almaco jacks to the box.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

Good catch. Live bait or frozen? If live what depth and bottom was you finding it on. Thx


----------

